# How do I change employer with critical skills work visa?



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

I hold a critical skills visa that is valid for 5 years and specifies that I need to work as XYZ with company ABCD.

Now I am currently interviewing with a company, to work as XYZ but with a new employer. Do I need to apply for a new visa or just apply for a change of conditions? Can someone please assist. it's quite urgent. Will really appreciate.

Thanks


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

You are to provide the DHA with an update on the status of your employment once a year. Should you change employers, then you'll simply need to send through and email to the DHA informing them of your new employer (include contract, or letter of employment).


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

Fynbos said:


> You are to provide the DHA with an update on the status of your employment once a year. Should you change employers, then you'll simply need to send through and email to the DHA informing them of your new employer (include contract, or letter of employment).


Thank you so much. I thought I had to change the name of the employer on my visa before changing work. But if I want to change the name of the employer, is there any way I can do this?


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

You'd have to go through an entirely new application to change the name of the employer on the visa itself, however you only need the DHA records to reflect that you have new employment, not the visa, so that's not something to be concerned about.


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

Fynbos said:


> You'd have to go through an entirely new application to change the name of the employer on the visa itself, however you only need the DHA records to reflect that you have new employment, not the visa, so that's not something to be concerned about.


Alright, thank you very much. Really appreciate your input.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi RubyRuby, 

Please bear in mind that you would not have to supply a new police clearance from your country of original again, if you have been in SA consistently and not returned to your previous country of residence. 
Another point to consider, is the new job position with in the professional field in which you are critically skilled?


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

LegalMan said:


> Hi RubyRuby,
> 
> Please bear in mind that you would not have to supply a new police clearance from your country of original again, if you have been in SA consistently and not returned to your previous country of residence.
> Another point to consider, is the new job position with in the professional field in which you are critically skilled?


I am going to be serving in the same field, same job title, except that it will be for a new employer. If I can legally change employer by just informing DHA, I would rather not submit a whole new application just to have the employer's name changed. Or perhaps is there a quicker way of doing that?

I traveled back home last month actually, so I might need a PC.

I have a pending PR application with DHA as well.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi RubyRuby, 

If the name of your employer has been placed on your actual visa, then you will need to submit a change of conditions application at VFS.


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

So do I just take my new work contract and go to VFS to apply for the change of conditions? How does it work? Or do I need to submit all the long list of documents, police clearance again? will really appreciate your input.


----------



## mdara (Sep 3, 2015)

This is the information required to confirm your employment at VSF either for a new company or old employer.


(a) Valid contract of employment,
(b) Certified Proof of registration with relevant professional body, board or council, where required,
(c) Comprehensive CV,
(d) Testimonials,
(e) Certified Proof of SAQA evaluation certificate of qualifications; and
(f) Certified copies of pages in passport reflecting personal details and critical skills visa obtained.


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

mdara said:


> This is the information required to confirm your employment at VSF either for a new company or old employer.
> 
> 
> (a) Valid contract of employment,
> ...


Thank you very much I really appreciate this. So I won't need any police clearance?


----------



## mdara (Sep 3, 2015)

RubyRuby said:


> Thank you very much I really appreciate this. So I won't need any police clearance?


They didn't ask me for one


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

mdara said:


> They didn't ask me for one


Do you remember how much you paid? Thank you very much for your help


----------



## mdara (Sep 3, 2015)

rubyruby said:


> do you remember how much you paid? Thank you very much for your help


r1350


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

mdara said:


> r1350


Thank you very much. One last question, and then i'll stop I promise 

How long did it take?


----------



## mdara (Sep 3, 2015)

RubyRuby said:


> Thank you very much. One last question, and then i'll stop I promise
> 
> How long did it take?


Its not a problem. . Took 3 months to get a confirmation letter..


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

mdara said:


> Its not a problem. . Took 3 months to get a confirmation letter..


3 months to get a confirmation letter from DHA?

I thought they would issue you with a new visa sticker with your new employer's name on.


----------



## mdara (Sep 3, 2015)

RubyRuby said:


> 3 months to get a confirmation letter from DHA?
> 
> I thought they would issue you with a new visa sticker with your new employer's name on.


I got confirmation only as I didn't change company


----------



## Saurav Vatsain (Oct 26, 2015)

*Employer change Critical skills*

Hi Ruby,

Did you get the above sorted because i have the same issue and i am changing employers.
I also want to apply for a PR so would want to know whats the right approach, shall i go through the same approach of changing the employer name on my Visa or shall I just walkin to DHA office and inform them about the change of the name of the employer and no change to visa. Please reply.

Regards,
Saurav Vatsain


----------



## Bindas (Dec 10, 2015)

So Ruby ruby what you did finally to sort your problem?
Please advise


----------



## Bindas (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi Saurav Vatsain,
What you did to change your employer ?
Please elaborate.

Thanks in advance


----------



## panickdevil (May 25, 2016)

Dear Ruby,

I'm asking myself the same question? what did you do finally? Did you have to go through the change of conditions or just report to DHA annually? Apparently, on critical skills, you have the freedom to change employer.

Regards,
SEM


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi All,

I only sent an email to DHA and i never got a response. I did not change the name of my employer although I'm planning on doing that very soon.

I am still serving in the same sector with the same title. For those of you applying for PR right away, I suggest you get the name of the company right on your visa. 

I am planning on leaving SA too very soon, that's one of the many reasons I've been neglecting the fact that I need to get my visa sorted.

Good luck and let us know how the name change goes


----------



## sammy2 (May 31, 2016)

i have the same case where i have applied for change the employers name on my visa in VFS. does the previous employer has the right to cancle the critical skills visa as there name is on my current visa.


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

sammy2 said:


> i have the same case where i have applied for change the employers name on my visa in VFS. does the previous employer has the right to cancle the critical skills visa as there name is on my current visa.


not sure about that. i know that they have to inform DHA that you are not working for them anymore. but how many of them actually do that is a different question?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

To change employers means re-applying for your CSWV.


----------



## Miranda123 (Oct 9, 2016)

what is the process to update DHA of new employer details on a critical skills visa


----------

